
Lego Cuts 1,400 Jobs as Sales Slump on Weak ‘Batman’ Demand - LiweiZ
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-05/lego-cuts-jobs-as-profit-declines-amid-change-of-leadership
======
damnfine
Poorly ripping off an existing waning franchise was never going to make 10% of
their global sales. The batman movie may be a metaphor for their downturn, but
clearly not actualy a large factor.

